# October Online Tournament



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Same rules as before. Longest fish in each species is three points, second is two points, and third is one point. Ties will both get the full point value for the place. Pictures need to have a ruler or tape to determine length. Pictures without the ruler or tape will be accepted but any picture with a ruler will bump and fish with no ruler in the picture. A over slot red in a picture with no ruler could thus be bumped back by a fifteen inch red if there is a ruler in the picture to verify the length. The species are trout (speck, weakfish, and even sand if anyone caches one), flounder (all three), Kings, Spanish, blues, Pompano, Whitings, and Red Fish. All fish must be caught legally with rod and reel and must be caught from the shore, dock, jetty, or pier-no boat.

I will post updates once a week. Please suggest to anyone posting about catches to enter their fish. I am only counting fish entered on this thread. The more the merrier.

Thanks, and good fishing.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

I got a dumb question. 
Pompano has no SCDNR size limit thus does not stipulate TL or FL for measurement. My question is, Is a measurement on Pompano TL or FL. 
I would assume FL since they do have a fork tail but I thought I'd ask. 
Hope to have a beach to fish and hope to enter something, lol


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Not a dumb question at all. I looked at IFGA and without a membership I could not get far to see how they defined the length records. I then checked surrounding states and did not see anything in GA or NC. Florida uses FL. Lets use FL for Pompano. Bluefish would be another. I do not see size limits for them in SC. NC uses TL for the upper limit (no minimum size) which seems an odd way to measure a fish with a definite fork in their tail.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Better late than never.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

More fish.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

October Tournament Update:
First week was a wash out as to be expected. With the hurricane there was to much to worry about and do to than fish and post. This week we have an entry and thus a leader. pmcdabiel has the current first place whiting (only whiting) and currently ahs those three points which leads the tournament. Whiting picture is from 10/15 and measured 11.5".


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Leading by default! Yay!


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Not really by default-you did catch a fish and entered it. (along with several others that just were not of the species we are counting this time).


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

*Whiting entry*

Caught 10-20-16, double drop rig on shrimp, MB
A little over 15"


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice sized whiting.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Trout 15'






Whiting 11.5"


And another whiting at 11.5"


Had one that measured longer but don't see a pic, might have to dig through the cooler and find it.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Ha 11 3/4' whiting, I swear it was 12' even before going into the cooler, but those frosty adult beverages might have had me miss measure.


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Finally got all the trees out of my yard and managed to get out to Tybee yesterday for some fun. Plenty of blues, a ray, whiting, decent size atlantic sharpnose (shark), and probably a red that got away. posting two blues, a 12" and a 12.25". and a whiting that looks like it won't make the board at 11". I'll try for that red tomorrow. Glad to see everyone getting back at it.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

*Red Fish and a Pomp*

Red Fish and a very short Pomp (since nobody's entered one yet, lol) Caught 10/24/16


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice catches. Glad to see everyone finding some time to get out to the surf and decompress from the havoc.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Heading back Thursday night to try to get some more fish on the board.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

MadDawgJ said:


> Nice catches. Glad to see everyone finding some time to get out to the surf and decompress from the havoc.


Thanks MadDawg, still thinking about everyone that lives on the coast. Brings reality to the front!


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. I'm going to plan an October long weekend trip next year to try for all those big reds that have been caught. Will they still be around at Thanksgiving or depends on the water temp and weather?:fishing:


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

steelerfan said:


> Wow. I'm going to plan an October long weekend trip next year to try for all those big reds that have been caught. Will they still be around at Thanksgiving or depends on the water temp and weather?:fishing:


All depends on water temp ..... and a hurricane


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Caught this one before lunch in the surf at HBSP. right in the suds


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Caught two baby trout today that I didn't even think to photo for points, was busy sending them back into the water and asking them to come back when they are bigger.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Black drum entry*

Caught 10/13 in GC. 17".


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Baby trout for points 7"


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Glad to see results coming in. I will post the month end results in the morning.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

I didn't think about more fish more points so here is the 29" er. I know I didn't do the ruler thing, lol

Although it is bigger than the one in the frying pan, lol


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Here are the mush awaited results for October.

We had 14 entries of fish in the species we were targeting turned in by five different anglers. Due to the last minute entry of a non measured Red in a category with only two prior entries a third place point was awarded producing a tie between MaddawgJ and Buckstand, each with ten points, third place goes to Anchorite with five points. Please double check behind me on points and entries.

Angler	Date	Fish	Length	Rank	Points
Anchorite	25-Oct	Blue	12.25	1st	3
Anchorite	25-Oct	Blue	12	2nd	2
buckstand	25-Oct	Pompano	7.5	1st	3
buckstand	25-Oct	Red Fish	39	1st	3
Rieyble	29-Oct	Red Fish	14	2nd	2
buckstand	26-Oct	Red Fish	1	3rd	1
MaddawgJ	22-Oct	Trout	15	1st	3
MaddawgJ	31-Oct	Trout	7	2nd	2
buckstand	20-Oct	Whiting	15	1st	3
MaddawgJ	22-Oct	Whiting	11.75	2nd (tie)	2
MaddawgJ	23-Oct	Whiting	11.75	2nd (tie)	2
MaddawgJ	22-Oct	Whiting	11.5	3rd (tie)	1
pmcdaniel	17-Oct	Whiting	11.5	3rd (tie)	1
Anchorite	25-Oct	Whiting	11 0


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Angler Date	Fish Length Rank	Points[/U]
Anchorite 25-Oct	Blue 12.25 1st 3
Anchorite 25-Oct	Blue 12 2nd	 2
buckstand 25-Oct	Pompano	7.5 1st 3
buckstand 25-Oct	Red Fish	39 1st 3
Rieyble 29-Oct	Red Fish	14 2nd 2
buckstand	26-Oct	Red Fish	1 3rd 1
MaddawgJ	22-Oct	Trout 15 1st 3
MaddawgJ	31-Oct	Trout 7 2nd 2
buckstand	20-Oct	Whiting	15 1st 3
MaddawgJ	22-Oct	Whiting	11.75	2nd (tie) 2
MaddawgJ	23-Oct	Whiting	11.75	2nd (tie) 2
MaddawgJ	22-Oct	Whiting	11.5 3rd (tie) 1
pmcdaniel	17-Oct	Whiting	11.5 3rd (tie) 1
Anchorite	25-Oct	Whiting	11 4th -


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

I think you gave me an extra point, I had 1 Whiting at 11.75 and 2 at 11.5 for a three way tie for third w/ pmcdaniel 

Thanks again for doing this mmayfield


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Its all in fun, I'll tie with MadDawg anytime 
To start out my fishing and scratching my head it turned out a good time, but that's fishing and I'll be back next year!

Thanks mmayfield for doing this and the comradery. Congrats to those who entered.
Now its back to the freshwater and those ol' green fish


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Enjoyed it as well. If nothing else, it gets more people posting pics of their catches, which is always a good thing.


----------

